

Remotely pat your pet with Kinect and a Wiimote - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/111571-remotely-pat-your-pet-with-kinect-and-wiimote

======
bradleyland
Fun hack, but my cat would methodically disassemble that little robot piece by
piece. The little mongrel chews through ethernet cords and has zero tolerance
for anything that moves and is smaller than a human. Evidence the flying leap
from the couch that took out my U-Control gyro-copter.

------
kaitnieks
Amusing. I guess the next step is to simulate the feeling of the pressure of
the brush, so you know for sure that you are indeed brushing the cat. If this
can be done, the next step of casual gaming will be amazing.

